# R-15 Update



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

My R-15 got an update on 3 May 06. Does anyone now what it updated?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> My R-15 got an update on 3 May 06. Does anyone now what it updated?


Which version number are you talking about? There are two flaoting around. One we mostly know what it does the other is a mystery right now.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

It was 0X10B8


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Then see the thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Since the update I have had problems with the receiver not responding to the remote inputs. It takes a few seconds to respond. I swapped batterys and same problem. It does it sporadically. is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Gomezma1, where is you R15? Some have reported that the range and angle of the IR senor on the R15 isn't that great.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> Since the update I have had problems with the receiver not responding to the remote inputs. It takes a few seconds to respond. I swapped batterys and same problem. It does it sporadically. is anyone else having the same problem?


I have also experienced similar problems with the R15 ignoring the remote input, so to help determine if others could be affected:

1) do you have 1 or 2 tuners connected
2) is this a -300 or -500
3) what software is installed

I have 1 of my R15s with a single sat input, and it seems to be worse than my other unit where both tuners are hooked up to the dish.


----------



## chrisfnet (May 22, 2006)

I'm now having this same problem with 0x10B8. Arrived here via Googling for my problem.. my receiver competely ignores my remote now.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

When you press a key on the remote, does the light on the R15 front panel blink, showing that a remote command was received?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

chrisfnet said:


> I'm now having this same problem with 0x10B8. Arrived here via Googling for my problem.. my receiver competely ignores my remote now.


Have you also tried pulling the power on the unit and letting it reboot.

And not "being a wise guy" 
Have you replaced the batteries in the remote. The OEM/Stock batteries are terrible.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> When you press a key on the remote, does the light on the R15 front panel blink, showing that a remote command was received?


... because, if it blinks, the batteries in the remote are good.

I had this problem 1 time on my R15 set up for single tuner. The power led was blinking. I even tried the front panel buttons, and they were ignored as well. Solution was to hit the red reset button again.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And not "being a wise guy"


Don't be so hard on yourself. You're one of the wisest guys in the group! Having said that, what the hell does 10C0 d0??? :bang


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Having said that, what the hell does 10C0 d0??? :bang


If he told you, he'd have to kill you..... 

_EDIT: One additional item I've retested with 10C0 is the KAM logic (or lack there of). It still works the same when you specify a number of episodes to keep and set KAM to "until I delete" or to "disk full". And by working the same I mean it doesn't make any difference. I still keeps recording new episodes and rolls the old ones off. Even though when you specify KAM as "until I delete" the circle-K icon is in MYVOD._


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

When my remote stopped functioning after the last update (0x10b8), D sent me a new remote even tho a reset fixed the problem.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

qwerty said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. You're one of the wisest guys in the group! Having said that, what the hell does 10C0 d0??? :bang


Makes an excellent topic of "speculation". :lol:


----------



## chrisfnet (May 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you also tried pulling the power on the unit and letting it reboot.
> 
> And not "being a wise guy"
> Have you replaced the batteries in the remote. The OEM/Stock batteries are terrible.


Yes, and yes. I'm also having various other problems as well, most notably not being able to play anything I've recorded.

It also seems to be running very slowly. When I exit the Guide (when the remote occasionally works), it takes forever for it to fill the screen again.

The unit also blinks when I press the remote, so it's receiving the keypresses... it's just ignoring them.

Very interesting problems after this latest "upgrade".


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

chrisfnet said:


> It also seems to be running very slowly. When I exit the Guide (when the remote occasionally works), it takes forever for it to fill the screen again.


I'd do a reset if your getting slow response from the R15 it's self. Usally if my R15 starts going slow it will lockup and need a reboot soon. As for the remote it's self that also might improve after the reset.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Chrisfnet, I too had fairly serious problems following the upgrade. The drill is (1) Reset. If that fails to resolve the problem, the drill is (2) Reset All. If that fails to resolve the problem, the drill is to (3) call DTV and demand a replacement unit.

I do suspect that the problems you cite _will_ be resolved at one or another step in this process--probably step one. Other problems are a different matter....


----------



## chrisfnet (May 22, 2006)

What do you mean "reset all"? I've unplugged it, used the red reset button..

UPDATE: I reset it a few more times, and it seems to work now. NOW the only thing is... it won't play anything I had recorded?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I think he means "reset everything" in the menu under menu/settings/setup/reset. Be warned though, it will delete all of your recordings and SL's.


----------



## chrisfnet (May 22, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I think he means "reset everything" in the menu under menu/settings/setup/reset. Be warned though, it will delete all of your recordings and SL's.


Thanks!

That's okay, I don't have much of a choice at the moment.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I think he means "reset everything" in the menu under menu/settings/setup/reset. Be warned though, it will delete all of your recordings and SL's.


Thanks for the clarification and warning. This just goes to show what can happen by unwarily listening to me.


----------



## chrisfnet (May 22, 2006)

Well, that seemed to work.. until I pressed "Pause" during a broadcast. Now it's locked up. I got it to get unlocked, but now it ignores the remote inputs again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris... "what" seemed to work... a full system reset (where you lost your recordings)

It is possible that your unit is failing on a ardware level.
If the full system reset doesn't correct it... then you will probably need to have the unit replaced.


----------



## chrisfnet (May 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Chris... "what" seemed to work... a full system reset (where you lost your recordings)
> 
> It is possible that your unit is failing on a ardware level.
> If the full system reset doesn't correct it... then you will probably need to have the unit replaced.


Yeah, and it didn't. :nono:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Thanks for the clarification and warning. This just goes to show what can happen by unwarily listening to me.


I've been there/done that. :nono2:


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

chrisfnet said:


> Well, that seemed to work.. until I pressed "Pause" during a broadcast. Now it's locked up. I got it to get unlocked, but now it ignores the remote inputs again.


Chris, is your r15 set up for 1 or 2 tuners? My experience is the r15 starts to ignore commands fairly quickly when it is set up for single tuner using the latest software release.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

techNoodle said:


> My experience is the r15 starts to ignore commands fairly quickly when it is set up for single tuner using the latest software release.


I don't _in any way_ mean to dispute your observation. But, I have only one sat feed and have experienced a non-functioning remote only with a replacement unit that had obviously bad hardware. Neither do I mean to suggest that problems with the remote indicate a hardware failure. I only mean that, with respect to non-functioning of remotes in single-tuner setups, one's mileage may vary.

More particularly, I'm sorry that your experience is less favorable than mine. However, I'm not sorry enough to offer to trade units. 

P.S. This is another example of idiosyncratic behavior of the sort that doesn't fully add up to me. We're talking R15-500 with 10B8, right?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

chrisfnet said:


> Yes, and yes. I'm also having various other problems as well, most notably not being able to play anything I've recorded.


Is it possible that the DVR functions are turned off on you unit? Are the only commands your having issuses with trickplay related? If so you might need to call D* and have them resent the DVR activaction to the box again? Just a thought.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Go into menu, settings, then remote. Make sure it is set to "Reciever Mode", then take the batteries out an dhold down the # 1 button for ten seconds (releases charges stored in the capacitors) then re-program the remote and cross the fingers.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Is it possible that the DVR functions are turned off on you unit? Are the only commands your having issuses with trickplay related? If so you might need to call D* and have them resent the DVR activaction to the box again? Just a thought.


Instead of even talking to someone, at the propmt asking if you have a code on your screen push 722 in your phone ( you maight have to say it with the new automated system) that will resend the authorized services signal then and there.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> Go into menu, settings, then remote. Make sure it is set to "Reciever Mode", then take the batteries out an dhold down the # 1 button for ten seconds (releases charges stored in the capacitors) then re-program the remote and cross the fingers.


Just wondering does it have to be the #1 key? or will any do?


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Just wondering does it have to be the #1 key? or will any do?


You know, good question, I'm thinking it would be assigned to only one button, instinctively of course. each one having different commands assigned would further support this but I will see if I can confirm this.

confirmed


----------

